

End the Politics: let scientists & engineers lead - bootload
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jeffrey-sachs/end-the-politics-let-scie_b_378511.html?view=print

======
tokenadult
"The costs of these approaches can only be judged after more thorough testing
and analysis. Thus the side payments that rich countries will have to make to
poor ones to adopt such technologies can't yet be determined precisely."

I see the author of the submitted article

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Sachs>

is credentialed as an economist, and had a rapid rise in academia, but not
without controversy. I wonder, as a matter of an informed voter's thinking
about economics, if we are entirely sure that there are only benefits to
fighting anthropogenic global warming and no costs to fighting it. This is a
serious question, from someone who lives more than 800 feet above sea level
(and far inland besides) and in a climate such that I have to heat my home at
this time of year for my home to habitable. If we look at costs and benefits
at the intra-national level, as well as at the international level, are we
entirely sure (this would now move into the realm of political science) that
majorities in democratic republics would support the policy of letting
scientists and engineers lead on this issue? (And are we entirely sure that
all scientists and engineers are of one mind on the facts of this issue and on
the technologies of what to do about it?)

